# Problème réseau (ou fichier corrompu)



## biboune (25 Mai 2013)

Bonjour à tous, 
      Sous Mac depuis 10 ans et après pas mal de tests et de recherches       par moi-même et sur le forum, je lance ce SOS technique pour vous       faire part d'un problème que je rencontre.
      Je suis actuellement sous imac 2009 et 10.6.8.
      Depuis quelques temps, je me suis rendu compte que ma connexion       internet (via firefox et thunderbird) était de plus en plus longue       à venir au démarrage de ma machine.
      Après des jours et des semaines où le problème s'est aggravé, un       matin, plus aucune connexion.
      Câbles OK, box OK, ligne OK ; bref, RAS côté matériel de       connexion.
      Après vérification via utilitaire de disque + onyx + intego (au       cas où), rien à faire, pas de connexion et aucune erreur détectée       pour autant.
      Du coup, j'ai tenté la clean install et la réinstallation de       10.6.8.
      Une fois cela fait, la connexion internet était revenue.
      Pour rapatrier mes données, je suis passé par Time Machine et       après transfert, la connexion internet est redevenue impossible.
      Du coup, clean install à nouveau, connexion internet re-OK depuis       3 semaines sans aucun souci... et par sécurité, mes données sont       restées sur un disque externe.
      J'en ai donc déduit (mais je me trompe peut-être ?) qu'un fichier       corrompu doit se cacher dans mes données, mais comment       l'identifier pour le supprimer ? Ou si ce n'est pas le cas,       comment expliquer un tel problème qui rend impossible toute       connexion internet sans pour autant bugger l'ordi ?
      Pour moi (et mes compéténces !), un mystère et c'est donc pour ça       que je lance ce SOS.
      Merci par avance et bonne journée à tous.


----------



## Oizo (25 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,
Est-ce que quand tu as restauré avec Time Machine, tu as réappliqué les anciennes préférences système également ? Car si un réglage réseau n'était pas bon cela peut provenir de là...


----------



## biboune (25 Mai 2013)

En fait, j'ai fait les 2 : lors de la première ré-install, j'ai remis les mêmes règlages et lors de la 2e, j'ai zappé.
Mais le pb ne me semble pas venir de là : je pense vraiment que c'est un fichier (bibliothèque ?) qui bug petit à petit la connexion sur ma machine, mais comme le trouver, ça mystère pour le moment.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,

 important, capital, essentiel : dire si ça concerne la connexion par wifi *ET* par Ethernet, ou seulement par wifi, ou seulement pas Ethernet.


----------



## pascalformac (25 Mai 2013)

j'ajouterai que faudrait faire un test sur un compte neuf

t'as peut etre une preference de session ( par exemple pref systeme , pref internet,  configuration internet) nazes
un test autre session le dira vite


----------



## biboune (25 Mai 2013)

Merci du retour et en effet je n'ai pas été précis.
La connexion internet se perd en wifi ET ethernet, avec ma session ou une autre.
Ce qui est bizarre, c'est qu'elle se coupe un peu plus chaque jour : un jour elle met 5 min pour "arriver", le lendemain 10 et ainsi de suite... pour ne plus pouvoir se connecter sous 1 semaine.
ce qui me fait dire que c'est un fichier corrompu ou autre, c'est qu'en ayant migré toutes mes données sur un disque dur externe (j'ai seulement mes mails sur mon mac actuellement), le pb n'est pas revenu depuis + de 3 semaines maintenant.
Donc je me dis que c'est cette isolation temporaire qui permet à mon mac de tourner rond jusqu'à présent. Mais trouver LE fichier en question, c'est une autre paire de manche.


----------



## pascalformac (25 Mai 2013)

les reglages niveau OS sont des plists  là dedans

DD/Bibliotheque/preferences/

et aussi là
DD/Bibliotheque/preferences/SystemConfiguration


----------



## biboune (25 Mai 2013)

oui, je viens de regarder mais là ça me dépasse : c'est du code !


----------



## pascalformac (25 Mai 2013)

normal
c'est pas pour que tu les édites

j'ai juste pointé  les emplacements  pour  eventuellement   mettre certaines plists neuves
(qui se créront selon la methode usuelle)

en particuler

DD/Bibliotheque/Preferences/com.apple.networkConfig.plist
DD/Bibliotheque/Preferences/SystemConfiguration/NetworkInterfaces.plist
DD/Bibliotheque/Preferences/SystemConfiguration/com.apple.nat.plist

et peut etre la plus globale
DD/Bibliotheque/Preferences/SystemConfiguration/preferences.plist


----------



## biboune (25 Mai 2013)

Merci pour les infos.
Je viens de regarder et il me manque ces 2 : 
DD/Bibliotheque/Preferences/com.apple.networkConfig.plist
DD/Bibliotheque/Preferences/SystemConfiguration/com.apple.nat.plist

graphiste mais pas assez calé, je me demande à quoi servent ces fichiers et comment en mettre de nouveaux pour tenter la MAJ que tu me conseilles ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2013)

A quoi es-tu connecté : quel FAI, quel modem routeur (box...) ?

Peux-tu :

- te connecter par Ethernet, désactiver le wifi
- aller dans Préf syst / réseau 
- sélectionner Ethernet à gauche
- avancé
- onglet TCP/IP : adresse IP, SS-réseau, Routeur
- onglet DNS : serveur DNS, est-il en noir ou en grisé ?

Ensuite même chose en Wifi, en ayant débranché le câble Ethernet.

Quant aux fichiers, pas d'inquiétude : on connait ceux qui ont à voir avec les connexions, et si on s'y intéresse, c'est pour les supprimer, temporairement ou définitivement, pas pour y changer quoi que ce soit.

Dans un premier temps, on vérifie que les éléments que tu vas fournir sont cohérents avec le FAI.

Concernant la sauvegarde, il suffit après restauration de supprimer tous les fichiers de préf. qui concernent les connexions réseau, pour repartir "sur du neuf".


----------



## biboune (25 Mai 2013)

Merci pour le SAV ! 
Abonné Club-Internet (enfin SFR maintenant) via une Neuxbox4 en ethernet (wifi trop faible via les murs épais de l'habitation).
J'ai suivi ta procédure (en ethernet donc) : 
- onglet DNS : serveur DNS, est-il en noir ou en grisé ? > *il est grisé chez moi*


----------



## pascalformac (25 Mai 2013)

exemple
http://forums.macg.co/4011692-post12.html


----------



## biboune (25 Mai 2013)

je n'ai que celui-ci : 
/Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration/NetworkInterfaces.plist
c'est normal ?


----------



## pascalformac (25 Mai 2013)

regardes bien ( ou recherche finder avec networkConfig )
(il est dans preferences , pas dans systemconfiguration)


----------



## biboune (25 Mai 2013)

non, désolé, mais je n'ai vraiment que àa :


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2013)

Donne STP les infos :

- adresse IP : 
- ss-réseau : 
- Routeur : 
- Serveur DNS : 

Pour un remise à zéro complète, on supprime dans :

MacintoshHD / Bibliothèque / Préférences / SystemConfiguration/ 

- com.apple.airport.preferences.plist
- com.apple.network.identification.plist
- com.apple.network.eapolclient.configuration.plist
- com.apple.network.identification.plist
- NetworkInterfaces.plist
- preferences.plist

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h02 ----------

Attention, si on fait une suppression complète, il faut le faire après s'être déconnecté (wifi désactivé, Ethernet débranché).

Puis redémarrer l'ordi, pour que les connexions par défaut (Ethernet, Wifi, Firewire...) soient recrées dans préf système / réseau.

Par défaut, l'ordi est en DHCP, donc la connexion à Internet par Ethernet doit se faire automatiquement.

Pour le wifi, il faudra choisir le réseau dans la liste des réseaux disponibles.


----------



## biboune (25 Mai 2013)

Encore merci.
Dans la liste que tu m'indiques, il me manque ces 2 fichiers : 
- com.apple.network.eapolclient.configuration.plist
- com.apple.network.identification.plist

Sinon, voici ma config :


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2013)

Ta configuration parait normale, sauf le 65 qui m'étonne un peu.

Y a-t-il d'autres appareils connectés à cette même box, et ont-ils des problèmes similaires ou pas du tout ?

Si oui on peut penser (aussi) à une défaillance de la box (serveur DHCP, relai DNS).

Si non, et que la connexion est stable après réinstall de l'OS sans importation des données perso, alors on pense aux fichiers de préf sus-cités.

Il faudrait donc, en étant déconnecté :
- importer toutes les données perso depuis TM
- supprimer tous les fichiers de préf présents parmi la liste (tous n'y seront pas)
- redémarrer l'ordi pour que les fichiers soient recréés.
- configurer les connexions


----------



## biboune (25 Mai 2013)

Non, pas d'autres appareils connectés à la box et je m'étais fait prêter une autre neufbox4 pour test et cela ne résolvait pas mon problème pour autant.

Donc, si je comprends bien, il faudrait que je supprime les fichiers suivants après avoir débranché mon câble ethernet (enfin, moins les 2 qui me manquent) : 
- com.apple.airport.preferences.plist
- com.apple.network.identification.plist
- com.apple.network.eapolclient.configuration.plist
- com.apple.network.identification.plist
- NetworkInterfaces.plist
- preferences.plist

puis redémarrage et reconfig de la connexion, c'est bien ça ?
Désolé mais tant la suite CS m'est familière tant là je marche sur des ufs..


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2013)

Oui, exact.

Ces manips sont sans risque : le redémarrage de l'ordi recrée tous les fichiers nécessaires.


----------



## biboune (25 Mai 2013)

ok, je vais tenter ça. Sinon, aucun moyen de trouver un fichier corrompu via un soft quelconque ?
Encore merci.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2013)

Pas à ma connaissance.


----------



## pascalformac (26 Mai 2013)

biboune a dit:


> ok, je vais tenter ça. Sinon, aucun moyen de trouver un fichier corrompu via un soft quelconque ?
> Encore merci.


la corruption peut prendre divers formes et pas forcement detectable

il y a une mini option d'onyx  qui fait une petite  """"verification""
( qui n'est ni plus ni moins que la commande Terminal Apple plutil)
mais ce n'est QUE la verif de syntaxe, donc très limité

-----
ceci dit je pense à une autre possibilité 
il y a peut etre  aussi un souci coté... FAI
soit"box"
la Neuxbox4
une maj interne manquante , un reset à faire
(chaque FAI a ses procédures)

-soit la ligne ( le cablage , DSLAM , central telephonique etc)

il y aura peut etre à fouiner sous cet angle là

--------
Concernant les fichiers plist
ne pas s'inquieter
ce sont des fichiers de réglages
présents dans toutes les bibliotheques ( OS et comptes)

- les corruptions de ces fichiers sont courantes et banales
( une appli qui crashe tout le temps , blocages , comportement biizarre etc)
quasi tout les utilisateurs mac ont eu à en changer  certaines de temps en temps


et la stratégie de réparation est de les déplacer , et le mac qui analyse ,",tiens ca manque"  en recrée au redemarrage ( du mac ou d'une appli)


----------



## biboune (26 Mai 2013)

Un grand merci en tous les cas pour le coup de main.
j'ai supprimé les fichiers en question et j'attends de voir si dans les prochains jours le problème revient.
Si oui, je tenterai de les supprimer à nouveau selon la même méthode pour voir si, les nouveaux fichiers recréés automatiquement, le problème s'est résolu tout seul.
Sinon, pour la box, j'avais testé une autre box et fait les reset donc je pense que c'est OK de ce côté là. Et côté ligne, SFR m'avait indiqué que tout était OK par téléphone... enfin, d'après leurs tests !


----------



## pascalformac (26 Mai 2013)

biboune a dit:


> Un grand merci en tous les cas pour le coup de main.
> j'ai supprimé les fichiers en question et j'attends de voir si dans les prochains jours le problème revient.
> !


pas clair
--
c'est résolu" 
ou pas???
--
( en passant t'as bien redemarré le mac?)


SI c'est résolu
Rends service aux lecteurs suivants qui chercheraient des solutions au même problème

cliquer "résolu" via menu outils de la discussion en haut à droite du fil


----------



## biboune (26 Mai 2013)

Résolu pour l'instant, mais comme le problème met plusieurs jours à revenir (ou non j'espère) et à s'installer, j'attendais pour cela de voir un peu plus clair côté réseau et d'attendre quelques jours.
Mais si besoin, je le mets résolu dans la foulée.


----------



## biboune (28 Mai 2013)

Bon, le problème est revenu hier soir.
D'un seul coup, plus aucune connexion internet une fois le mac rallumé après la mise en veille classique.
J'ai fait les manips (suppression des fichiers évoqués plus haut) mais sans résultat. Je me suis fait prêter un macbookpro (histoire de pouvoir continuer à bosser quand même) qui lui marche sans problème, donc cela ne vient vraiment pas de ma connexion ni de la box.
Du coup, nouvelle clean install en cours sur mon imac... vraiment à désespérer, ou alors j'ai vraiment un fichier corrompu dans mes données rapatriées sur mon mac la veille.


----------



## Polo35230 (28 Mai 2013)

Comme Pascal etRenaud, je pensais que le ménage dans les .plist réglerait le pb.

Plus que curieux, le pb...
Le truc bizarre, c'est la dégradation dans le temps...

Une piste peut-être (relevée par Renaud), c'est le 192.168.1.65 . Il n' y a qu'une machine sur le réseau.. Il faudrait connaître la plage DHCP attribuée par la box, mais ça serait étonnant que ça corresponde à un début de plage....
Pour voir si c'est un pb de DHCP, et de dysfonctionnement des baux, tu peux aussi regarder régulièrement si ton adresse IP change très souvent (plusieurs fois par jour), ce qui induirait une saturation de plage DHCP. 

Lorsque tu as le pb, il faudrait en profiter pour essayer de comprendre ce qui se passe.
Lorsque la navigation devient impossible, il faudrait, dans une fenêtre Terminal faire:
ping 192.168.1.1
ping google.fr 
C'est pour voir si c'est un pb de navigateur, de DNS ou de réseau.

Tu peux aussi essayer de booter la box et le Mac pour voir si ça repart.

Pour voir si c'est un pb de DHCP, et de dysfonctionnement des baux, puisque tu as un logiciel d'Intégo, regarde dans les historiques (en mode expert---afficher--Tous), et regarde si il y a de nombreuses connexions sur les ports 67 et 68.
Tu dois aussi voir si l'adresse de ton Mac change régulièrement.

Tu dois être un expert de la "clean install"...


----------



## biboune (28 Mai 2013)

Merci du retour.
En effet, un vrai pro désormais de la clean install.
Pour  la dégradation dans le temps, en effet, c'est très bizarre mais je  présuppose également un fichier corrompu dans mes données.
Là, j'ai repris mon imac (tout neuf !) et en laissant mes données sur un disque dur externe tout fonctionne.
Pour le réseau, malgré reboot du mac comme de la box, cela ne solutionnait rien.
Sur le mac pro rendu tout à l'heure et que j'ai utilisé pendant 1 jour, j'avais 57 en dernier chiffre d'adresse IP.
Là, avec de nouveau l'imac, je suis retombé sur ma config précédente en 65 : 






Le chiffre ne change pas dans la journée : je contrôlerai quand même demain.
Alors  est-ce que cela influe sur mon pb et comment le changer ? Malgré le  renouvellement du bail DHCP, ça ne change rien, je reste sur ce chiffre.
Vraiment, en 10ans, c'est vraiment la première fois que je suis ennuyé à ce point.

Et toi, tout roule sur ta machine ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2013)

Ce 65 est étrange, surtout si tu as eu 57 auparavant : ça voudrait dire qu'il y a beaucoup de monde sur ton réseau : 57, 58, 59, 60, 61, 62, 63, 64, 65....

Tu devrais aller voir dans l'interface de la box quelle est la plage de DHCP (adresse de début et adresse de fin).

D'autre part, as-tu tenté un reset de la box ?

Ca peut aider.


----------



## biboune (29 Mai 2013)

Oui, pour le reset de la box, tenté de nombreuses fois sans succès.
Ce matin, toujours en 65 en fin d'adresse IP.
Et sinon, voilà les infos sur la box :


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2013)

Ben oui....

Pourquoi obtiens-tu 57 ou 65, alors que ta plage de DHCP commence à 20 ..... :mouais:

Y a un problème de serveur DHCP.


----------



## biboune (29 Mai 2013)

Mais comment y remédier ? Là est toute la question.
C'est à voir avec le FAI ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2013)

Tu ne pourrais pas te procurer au autre modem/routeur (pas forcément une box du FAI), pour tester ?

Sinon, change la box.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h42 ----------

Tu pourrais utiliser LanScan (gratuit, App Store) pour voir les appareils connectés à ton réseau.


----------



## biboune (29 Mai 2013)

OK, je vais essayer de tester pour voir ce que cela donne.
Encore merci pour la hotline ! 
Bonne journée.


----------



## Polo35230 (29 Mai 2013)

Bon, ce qu'on sait, c'est qu'après une clean install, c'est bon.
Si on reprend les données de Time Machine, ça foire en se dégradant dans le temps...

Un premier truc à faire.

Dans la Box:
Il faut regarder (dans la partie réseau) si tu et bien en mode routé "multi-postes"
Dans la partie DHCP, repérer la plage (en principe 192.168.1.20 à 192.168.1.100)

Dans le Mac:
Configurer le réseau en Manuel (pas de DHCP auto) en mettant une adresse IP hors plage
adresse IP 192.168.1.212
masque: 255.255.255.0
routeur: 192.168.1.1
DNS: 192.168.1.1

Voir si c'est bon.


Ensuite, si ça ne marche pas:

On sait qu'il y a quelque chose qui pose pb dans le contexte restore time machine, et qui interfère avec le réseau. 
Je sais, c'est le sujet du post...
Ce quelque chose doit être du genre sauvegardes sur le cloud,gestion de caméras IP, vpn,...
Pas simple.

Pour essayer de comprendre ce qui se passe, il faudrait  (via le moniteur d'activité) regarder les processus activés dans les deux situations (celle qui marche, et l'autre).

On pourrait aussi regarder aussi (dans les historiques le fichier system.log) ce qui se passe au boot de la machine, dans les deux cas, et comparer.
Regarder en fin de log aussi pour le cas où ça ne marche plus.
Peut-être que tu as encore tout ça dans tes logs...

Après, si ça ne suffit tjs pas, quand ça foire, il faudrait faire une battenie de tests:
Regarder dans la box les équipements connectés (adresses mac, adresses IP)
Regarder dans la conf réseau si le Mac a bien une adresse IP d'affectée (si non, pas la peine de faire les tests qui suivent)
ping 8.8.8.8
ping google.fr
ifconfig
netstat -r
tcpdump -i en0 -c 30  (en0 si ethernet, en1 si wifi)

Ça permettra peut-être da qualfier le pb.


----------



## biboune (30 Mai 2013)

Désolé de ne pas avoir répondu avant, mais un grand MERCI pour tous ces conseils : c'est encore mieux que le SAV apple ! 
Pour la box, j'ai vérifié et j'ai bien ça : 






Pour le mac, j'ai basculé ainsi : 






Voilà, je vais déjà tester ça pour voir si ça améliore un peu les choses.
Sinon, j'avais appelé SFR pour avis et, après avoir regardé, ils m'ont confirmé que j'avais beaucoup de micro coupures, ce qui pourrait expliquer en partie ma connexion non stable.

La suite au prochain épisode...

Encore merci !


----------

